# Precipitação máxima no mês de Maio de 2009



## Rog (4 Mai 2009 às 22:51)

Qual a Precipitação máxima no mês de Maio de 2009, registada numa estação oficial em Portugal?


----------



## Veterano (4 Mai 2009 às 22:58)

Infelizmente, Maio prepara-se para ser uma seca, só em termos meteorológicos, claro. Desta forma, votei no 3º intervalo.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mai 2009 às 22:58)

25,1mm a 50mm claramente


----------



## miguel (4 Mai 2009 às 23:01)

50,1 mm a 75 mm


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mai 2009 às 23:05)

Votei no intervalo que compreende todas a precipitações acumuladas entre os *75,1mm* e os *100mm*!

Alguma fé na 2ª metade do mês!


----------



## Rog (4 Mai 2009 às 23:22)

_75,1 mm a 100 mm _


----------



## João Soares (4 Mai 2009 às 23:31)

O Mês de Maio ainda pode trazer algumas surpresas 

Por isso mesmo, eu voto no intervalo *100,1 mm a 150 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mai 2009 às 00:00)

Votei no intervalo *[25,1 mm; 50 mm]*.


----------



## AnDré (5 Mai 2009 às 00:41)

*75,1 mm a 100 mm*

Mais que não seja, nas ilhas!


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Mai 2009 às 09:33)

50.1 a 75mm...
Pelo que temos temos visto até agora, não me parece que vá para além disto...
Oxalá me engane...


----------



## vitamos (5 Mai 2009 às 09:35)

100,1 a 150... Única e exclusivamente por causa das ilhas!

No Continente infelizmente acho que muito menos...


----------



## Dan (5 Mai 2009 às 09:53)

Acho que é possível algo entre 100,1 mm a 150 mm.


----------



## MSantos (5 Mai 2009 às 14:13)

Talvez *75,1 mm a 100 mm*


----------



## David sf (5 Mai 2009 às 23:18)

Arriscar uma grande surpresa, 150 a 200 mm.


----------



## Snifa (5 Mai 2009 às 23:22)

Da maneira que isto está não sei não.....

Talvez: 25,1mm a 50mm 

Isto para o continente apenas...

contando as ilhas mais um bocadinho...


----------



## thunderboy (5 Mai 2009 às 23:33)

100mm/150mm


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Mai 2009 às 15:01)

Olá a todos

Achei que dos 75,1 aos 100mm, poderá ser uma eventualidade; mesmo contando com alguma surpresa por pequena que seja!


----------



## squidward (6 Mai 2009 às 16:55)

entre 50 a 75 mm, mais por causa das ilhas...porque pelo continente iamos bem iamos


----------



## ferreirinha47 (6 Mai 2009 às 17:42)

Contando com as ilhas 75,1mm a 100mm


----------



## Saul Monteiro (7 Mai 2009 às 16:36)

100,1 mm a 150 mm


----------



## AnDré (17 Mai 2009 às 00:54)

Surpreendentemente das 18h de ontem às 18h de hoje caíram 52mm em Viana do Castelo.





Logo a baixo no Porto, e para o mesmo período de tempo, apenas 4mm.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jun 2009 às 15:51)

> "Os valores da quantidade de precipitação em Maio de 2009 variaram entre 2.3 mm Faro e *95.6mm em Lamas de Mouro*"


Fonte: Boletim Climatológico Mensal – Maio 2009, IM


Intervalo vencedor: *75,1 mm a 100 mm*
Vencedores: *algarvio1980, AnDré, ferreirinha47, Fil, fsl, Gilmet, joseoliveira, meteo, MSantos, Rog*

Parabéns aos vencedores!
E um viva ao *algarvio1980* e ao *meteo* que acertaram ambas as votações do mês de Maio!


----------



## meteo (8 Jun 2009 às 16:38)

Obrigado !
Isto é que foi pontaria


----------

